# Looking for camping buddies



## pmkay

Hi, we are campers who originate from Lehighton, PA. . We are looking for camping buddies. Since camping we've noticed alot of campers travel with friends. None of our friends camp so we have to go it alone. We are between 60-70 years young, both retired and like to go south for the winter. Anyone from our area that would like to meet and camp with us?
Harlan & Paula


----------



## artmart

We're in the same boat... As my friends get older they find it more difficult to want to find time to camp. They prefer cruises, casinos and being pampered. We have never really gambled much and hate wasting money on tips or overpriced activities.

If we are ever in PA, we'll look you up. Rest assured it won't be in Winter or summer. We like to travel in Fall or Spring. We prefer transitional weather, not extreme cold or heat.


----------



## demonslaer

What type of camping do you do? Me & my wife tent camp even in the winter. we are in our 50's most of our friends don't camp. So we end up going it alone. We live in Parkersburg W.V. we also are looking for camping buddies. oh yea we also hunt.


----------

